# Last month salary



## skj_8 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,
I recently relocated back to India from Singapore. My last company in Singapore has to send me my last month salary. Wire transfer is a bit complicated as bank from both the sides have complex remittance procedure.

* Is there any reliable way apart from wire-transfer?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

They could mail you an "International Bank Draft," a.k.a. "Foreign Currency Demand Draft." That's a paper check in Indian Rupees issued in Singapore with the cooperation of a partner bank in India. You can deposit that check directly into your bank.

IOB in Singapore can certainly issue a demand draft in rupees as one example, but many other banks also can. I recommend that your sender use at least registered airmail to send the check. (Registered airmail costs S$3.20 to send a 20 gram piece.)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> They could mail you an "International Bank Draft," a.k.a. "Foreign Currency Demand Draft." That's a paper check in Indian Rupees issued in Singapore with the cooperation of a partner bank in India. You can deposit that check directly into your bank.
> 
> IOB in Singapore can certainly issue a demand draft in rupees as one example, but many other banks also can. I recommend that your sender use at least registered airmail to send the check. (Registered airmail costs S$3.20 to send a 20 gram piece.)


Add in UCO bank and Icici bank, if OP has an account in India, you can deposit directly to the Indian account from Singapore.

But most HR may not go the extra mile to do the bank work, or even do registered post and would prefer to TT the sum minus TT charges.


----------



## skj_8 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info people


----------

